# City of Ember DVD review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51PrWOiTUrL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img] *City of Ember DVD movie review*

Our family sat down to see this movie last night and we enjoyed it. Its a story of a community of humans that are the last survivors of some sort of mass world ending event and they need to move underground for at least 200 years. A box carrying the instructions of how to go back to the surface with a timer lock gets passed down through the mayors of the city gets misplaced and lost so the people are stuck there unaware of the life above. 


This movie is well made and keeps you interested throughout with some mysteries. 
The movie is clearly directed to teens but the entire family will enjoy it (ages 8 and up). 
The video quality is fair but not anything to get excited about and for some reason is not available on BluRay.

Over all the audio is quite good for Dolby Digital, the lows were very good in parts and lots of use of the surrounds.

I give this movie a :3.5stars: for overall family enjoyment.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I may just have to give this movie a spin. Sounds like it would be right up the ally of my teen boys.

Jeff Aguilar


----------

